# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ναυπηγικα σχεδια για 3D modeling...

## RunnerDucati

Καλημερα αδερφια και καλες θαλασσες... 

ψαχνω για σχεδια βαποριων, φορτηγα, γκαζαδικα, και οτι αλλο γνωριζει καποιος, με κατοψη, πλαγια οψη, τομες κλπ, για τριασδιαστατη σχεδιαση σε υπολογιστη, 3D modeling, δεν τα θελω για καποια επαγγελματικη χρηση, ειμαι ναυτικος και γω, απλος ναυτης απο το 1983, απλα εχω αρχισει και ασχολουμαι ως χομπυ με την σχεδιαση μεσω υπολογιστη και το βρισκω πολυ ενδιαφερον και στο ξεμπαρκο, αλλα και στο διαστημα μεσα στο βαπορι ως καλη ενασχοληση για να περναει ωραια το μπαρκο... βεβαια ειμαι εντελως αρχαριος ακομα, και επειδη δεν εχω παει και σχολειο, με τις ορολογιες και τα αγγλικα ειναι λιγο πακετο, αλλα που θα παει θα μαθω σχετικα καλα, εχω κανει τα πρωτα βηματα, βεβαια το ενδιαφερον δεν ειναι μονο για βαπορια...

---------

εδω τα πρωτα βηματα μου στο 3d modeling... ενα ρυμουλκακι, δεν εχει τελειωσει ακομα, θελει πολυ δουλεια, και στην πορεια textures, αλλα το φτιαχνω μονο για practice και δεν εχω απαιτησεις για την ωρα απο τον εαυτο μου... 

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/3...luedrydock.jpg

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9416/lastjob.jpg

http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/7...tscanline2.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/1453/bowtug.jpg

-----------

και εδω 2 μαχητικα αεροσκαφη υπο κατασκευη ακομα...

L-159
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6...leftrender.jpg
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5...ftfrontren.jpg

F-4 Phantom
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/8...xup1newjc3.jpg


οποιος λοιπον διαθετει ναυπηγικα σχεδια σε καποιο ειδος αρχειου, η γνωριζει και καμια σελιδα, με σχεδια βαποριων ας ριξει τα λινκ εδω η με pm...

απο σχεδια εννοω κατι τετοια ας πουμε αλλα σε καλη αναλυση, γιατι παιζουν μερικα στο νετ, αλλα ειναι χαλια...
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3...defronttug.jpg



χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και νασται παντα καλα...

 :Cool:

----------


## avagel

Φίλε δεν έχω κάτι να σε κατατοπήσω αλλα το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ είναι οτι έμεινα άφωνος. Ασχολούμαι και γώ με 3D Modeling και συγκεκριμένα με το 3D Max. Τώρα αν βρείς κάτι ενημέρωσε και δώ ή ανέβασε το αν φτιάξεις κάτι. Είναι ενδιαφέρον.
Καλή δουλειά.

----------


## RunnerDucati

> Φίλε δεν έχω κάτι να σε κατατοπήσω αλλα το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ είναι οτι έμεινα άφωνος. Ασχολούμαι και γώ με 3D Modeling και συγκεκριμένα με το 3D Max. Τώρα αν βρείς κάτι ενημέρωσε και δώ ή ανέβασε το αν φτιάξεις κάτι. Είναι ενδιαφέρον.
> Καλή δουλειά.


Ευχαριστω, και γω ασχολουμαι με 3ds max και Rhino 3D, και με τα 2 προγραμματα, τα αεροσκαφη στα λινκ τα εχω φτιαξει με 3dsmax, και το ρυμουλκακι με rhino3d... νασαι καλα...

----------


## Kikoman

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι χομπίστικο; Είμαι ναυπηγός αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με σχεδιάσεις, με ενδιαφέρει όμως "χομπίστικα" να παίξω με προγράμματα που ρίχνουν γραμμές, κάνουν υδροστατικά και γιατί όχι και πιο εξειδικευμένο modelling, με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον στα μικρά σκάφη. Είχα βρει κάτι προγράμματα αλλά κοστίζαν πανάκριβα... υπάρχει τίποτα; Έχω τα παλαιά προγράμματα του ΕΜΠ και κάποια που χρησιμοποίησα για δουλειές με νηογνώμονες προς 15ετίας αλλά τρέχουν σε Fortran και προφανώς δεν βολέβουν χομπίστες... Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## RunnerDucati

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι χομπίστικο; Είμαι ναυπηγός αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με σχεδιάσεις, με ενδιαφέρει όμως "χομπίστικα" να παίξω με προγράμματα που ρίχνουν γραμμές, κάνουν υδροστατικά και γιατί όχι και πιο εξειδικευμένο modelling, με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον στα μικρά σκάφη. Είχα βρει κάτι προγράμματα αλλά κοστίζαν πανάκριβα... υπάρχει τίποτα; Έχω τα παλαιά προγράμματα του ΕΜΠ και κάποια που χρησιμοποίησα για δουλειές με νηογνώμονες προς 15ετίας αλλά τρέχουν σε Fortran και προφανώς δεν βολέβουν χομπίστες... Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


To Rhino 3D 4.0 ειναι καταλληλο για οποιοδηποτε 3D modeling σχεδιαση και ιδεα (δουλευει με nurbs) με σκοπο και την παραγωγη του, πχ βιομηχανικο, μηχανολογικο 3D, αυτοκινητα, αεροσκαφη κλπ, και με plugins (οπως πχ το RhinoMarine) που εχει για αυτη την δουλεια, ειναι καταλληλο και για modeling σκαφων αναψυχης και οχι μονο...
αλλωστε και το ιδιο το Rhino3D ειχε ξεκινησει ως marine plugin στο autocad απο οσο ειχα διαβασει... 

σχετικα εδω: 

http://www.rhino3d.com/index.htm
http://www.rhino3d.com/resources/def...=7&language=en
http://www.rhinomarine3d.com/

----------


## RunnerDucati

για δες και αυτο εδω υπαρχει και free εκδοση και μπορει να σου κανει...

http://www.delftship.net/

----------


## Νaval22

το rhinoceros είναι πολύ καλό όντως,βέβαια υπάρχει μια δυσκολία στο χειρισμό των καμπυλών nurbs και των επιφανειών που προκύπτουν απο αυτές όταν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη εξεικοίωση,κυρίως στα δύσκολα τμήματα της γάστρας.
Μετά εφόσον υπάρχει το plug in rhino marine μπορεί να γίνει οποιάδηποτε ανάλυση μιας και το rhino γίνεται πιά ολοκληρωμένο ναυπηγικό πακέτο στο οποίο μπορείς να τρέξεις υδροστατικά,να κάνεις ευστάθεια και loading conditions η να δημιουργήσεις ένα κλασσικό σχέδιο γραμμών μέσω των τομών στο τρισδιάστατο μοντέλο

εκτός απο το rhino marine όμως για την ανάλυση θεωρώ καλύτερο το hydromax δλδ το υδροστατικό πρόγραμμα του maxsurf,έχοντας σχεδιάσει τη γάστρα στο rhino μπορείς να την εισάγεις εύκολα στο maxsurf εφόσον σωθεί σαν αρχείο iges

το maxsurf επίσης στο σχεδιαστικό του κομμάτι έχει μια εντολή όπου περνάει αυτόματα εποφάνεια στη γάστρα αφού πρώτα έχουν εισαχθεί οι γραμμές

----------


## Kikoman

> για δες και αυτο εδω υπαρχει και free εκδοση και μπορει να σου κανει...
> 
> http://www.delftship.net/


ευχαριστώ! :Smile: 
Με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία θα παίξω και εγώ με ένα από αυτά. Με δεδομένο ότι είμαι μάλλον πίσω 'τεχνολογικά', πώς ξεκινά κανείς τη σχεδίαση με τα νέα προγράμματα; Για παράδειγμα, μπορώ να υπολογίσω από όμοια και εμπειρία τις βασικές διαστάσεις, οπότε με τη παραδοσιακή μέθοδο έπαιρνες τις γραμμές του πατρικού και τις προσάρμοζες μέχρι να σου βγούν οι εξομαλύνσεις σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Τώρα πως "μπαίνεις"; Φυσικά μπορώ να 'ρίξω' body plan προσεγγιστικά με το χέρι, αν δώσω συντεταγμένες και να ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία. Είμαι σωστός ή εκτός πραγματικότητας;! Έχω μεράκι να σχεδιάσω ένα ιστιοπλοϊκό μετά από τόσα χρόνια... ας μη το δω να πλέει αλλά τουλάχιστον να το 'αισθανθώ' ηλεκτρονικά...
Ευχαριστώ ξανά!

----------


## Νaval22

τα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα δεν αντικαθιστούν τη κλασσική μελέτη πλοίου όπως τη ξέρουμε,η διαδικασία ξεκινά προφανώς με κάποια δεδομένα offsets κάποιου πατρικού τα οποία υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπούν στο πρόγραμμα αφού γραφτούν σαν αρχείο κειμένου,στη συνέχεια διαβάζονται και δημιουργούνται οι γραμμές του πλοίου στο τρισδιάστατο επίπεδο,απο εκεί αρχίζει η διαδικασία του scalling δλδ μπορείς να φέρεις της γραμμές στις κύριες διαστάσεις που έχει αποφασίσει,μόνο μέσω μιας εντολής της scale
Μετά πρέπει να γίνει εξομάλυνση των καμπυλών και η διαδικασία παραγωγής επιφάνειας της γάστρας,αφού ολοκληρωθεί το μοντέλο της γάστρας τότε μπορεί να γίνουν οι αναλύσεις που αναφέραμε παραπάνω δλδ υδροστατικά κλπ

----------


## Kikoman

:Smile:  Ευχαριστώ ξανά!
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο πολύ έχει εξελιχθεί αυτή η τεχνολογία. Είχα δει στην Αμερική να κατασκευάζουν τις μήτρες για χύτευση πλαστικού σε μικρά τεμάχια -μασίφ-, όπως πηδάλια, αλλά δεν είχαν φτάσει ακόμα σε δυνατότητες χύτευσης μιας γάστρας σε μια μήτρα. Είχαν κάποια όρια διαστάσεων από τα μηχανήματα. Ισχύουν ακόμα αυτά ή έχουν ξεπεραστεί; Επίσης είχα δει για μεταλλικά πλοία τη δυνατότητα παραγωγής λεπτομερών σχεδίων για κατασκευή, πχ ανά κατασκευαστικό τομέα, υπερκατασκευή, κτλ. Είναι πλέον τετριμμένα ή δουλεύονται με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο;

----------

